# 2011 Trash Pick Up Challenge - WINNER IS FISH DEVIL!!



## one100grand (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Guys, so sorry for the slow response on the winner for this contest. Things have been absolutely crazy in my life lately, but hopefully everything is even keel again. Fish Devil - shoot me a message with your favorite JD Baits and I'll get em sent out to you ASAP.
Thanks everyone for participating, I plan on running this again next year, so keep picking up trash!

Hey everybody, I'm totally knocking off the challenge formats from the Jig & Swimbait challenges, but with a different concept.

Last autumn, I started becoming more and more concerned with the amount of trash I see on and around the water. I'm starting to carry an empty trash bag with me and plan on spending some time picking up trash every time I hit the water - I thought I'd try to encourage others to do the same. It's to all of our benefit to reduce the amount of garbage in the water, and I thought a contest would be a great way to get people starting the habit. 

Here's how it's going to work - post a picture of yourself/kids/spouse picking up trash on the water or a bag that you picked up on a trip - each trip is an entry (so if you take 3 pics on 1 trip, it's 1 entry - I'm trusting everyone to be honest -after all it's in the member karma forum). I'm going to use the randomnumber.org generator used in the other contests to pick a winner. All you have to do to enter is post here that you're in and then post pics of you picking up trash. The contest ends at 11:59 pm eastern time on Labor Day, with a winner to be announced the next day or so.

I wanted to try to pick a prize that appealed to everyone, so I was thinking of a gift card originally, but I settled on purchasing you 3 bags of your favorite JD Baits (assuming Denny isn't too busy).

The prizes and rules can change at any point - hey, you're not paying anything to enter to win free stuff, so don't complain if stuff changes; I promise I'll try to keep the prize at least a similar value. 

If you have any questions, please PM me.

As an edit, if Denny wins, I'll figure out an alternative prize for him - not exactly fair to give him that prize, since I'm pretty sure he gets a good discount on JD Baits...


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 1, 2011)

Im Game!!!


----------



## lswoody (Jun 1, 2011)

Cool!!! There won't be any extra effort done by me to do this. I pick up trash almost everytime I go fishing. Ya, know, just trying to leave it better than I found it. I'm definitly in on this one.


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2011)

I will add a few goodies to the prize pack. 8) :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 2, 2011)

Great idea guys...great contest.


----------



## one100grand (Jun 2, 2011)

My biggest hope is that this becomes a habit for everyone - I've placed a "trash can" next to one of my usual spots and it's very rewarding to go down there and see it full of trash. I'm thinking of trying to get something started with DGIF to see if they'd start some sort of call to action to start a project like this, but I'd like to see how tinboats does first.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 2, 2011)

I always pick up trash when I am out. Been doing it since I was in Boy Scouts and since I am now a leader, it just do what I expect of the Scouts. 

I will just have to remember to take pics of the trash now.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 2, 2011)

Great contest. I also pick up all the crap left behind by other people when I am bank fishing. It amazes me how much fishing line is left everywhere.


----------



## lswoody (Jun 2, 2011)

Got skunked fishing today, but did pick up about half a 5 gal. bucket of trash. This next one up I got almost a full bag of trash while at a friends lake.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome contest! What a great idea

I will also add 3 bags of JD Bait to this for a '2nd" place (or 2nd picked) person


----------



## one100grand (Jun 2, 2011)

lswoody said:


> Got skunked fishing today, but did pick up about half a 5 gal. bucket of trash.



As long as you did something positive, I'd never count it as getting skunked! We went out for a couple of hours tonight, saw lots of gar spawning, didn't catch any fish, but picked up a great big bag of trash. I had a great time and some other folks noticed what we were doing & thanked us - hopefully they follow the example and start picking stuff up themselves.


----------



## one100grand (Jun 6, 2011)

Went out over the weekend and caught a couple of fish, picked up a bag of trash. Had a nice time in general.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 6, 2011)

Went fishing on Sat. We caught 9 or 10 and had a great day. Did not see even one piece of trash on the water and nothing around the boat ramp. I still just do not know what to say.


----------



## one100grand (Jun 6, 2011)

huntinfool said:


> Went fishing on Sat. We caught 9 or 10 and had a great day. Did not see even one piece of trash on the water and nothing around the boat ramp. I still just do not know what to say.



That's terrific! I wish I could say the same, but unfortunately the folks around here don't seem to care much about keeping the water nice.


----------



## one100grand (Jun 8, 2011)

Come on guys, we need to drum up interest in picking up trash! I don't think anybody is really reading this - we've got 2 prizes going and even Jim said he'd kick stuff in!!!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 8, 2011)

one100grand said:


> Come on guys, we need to drum up interest in picking up trash! I don't think anybody is really reading this - we've got 2 prizes going and even Jim said he'd kick stuff in!!!



Hey....I'm in for sure...but I haven't been fishing since this thread started. Hitting the water this weekend though for 3 days.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 8, 2011)

:twisted: I always make it a habit to pick up trash on every trip out on the water. My club also has a clean up every year at Rainbow Lake in South Jersey. Here's some trash from about two months ago......


----------



## begs (Jun 9, 2011)

I will be posting my pics tomorrow


----------



## shadow (Jun 9, 2011)

im in I have done this for years and have my son's on the same page,my 9 year old actually asked a guy one time trying to leave his garbage if he would "please pick up what you bring in" it shocked the guy and I wasn't sure how it was gonna end up but the guy did pick his stuff up and we have ran into him a few times and he always says hi and waves :wink:


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 9, 2011)

havent hit the water since the post, but i live right around the corner froma mcdonalds and there is alway crap in my yard :evil: is it illegal to shoot someone leaving crap in your yard? or how about ethical????


----------



## one100grand (Jun 10, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> havent hit the water since the post, but i live right around the corner froma mcdonalds and there is alway crap in my yard :evil: is it illegal to shoot someone leaving crap in your yard? or how about ethical????



Unfortunately it's illegal...ethically speaking, I'm not exactly sure...


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 10, 2011)

:LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## one100grand (Jun 17, 2011)

Going on a wading trip tomorrow, hopefully I have a trip report with trash picked up & fish caught!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 17, 2011)

That's cool, one of the games we play on the river is grabbing the styrofoam worm cups out of the water on the fly. :shock:


----------



## lswoody (Jun 20, 2011)

lswoody said:


> Got skunked fishing today, but did pick up about half a 5 gal. bucket of trash. This next one up I got almost a full bag of trash while at a friends lake.


This big bag is what I picked up along the river shores while camping this past weekend. This next one up, I almost got a full small bag of trash while fishing this small lake near my work. Went to a friend's lake today after work and picked up this half bag of trash. I had another bag that was full but before I could get it in the pic with this bag, my buddy got it. Got this big walmart bag full when I fished a lake close to the house.


----------



## one100grand (Jun 21, 2011)

lswoody said:


> lswoody said:
> 
> 
> > Got skunked fishing today, but did pick up about half a 5 gal. bucket of trash. This next one up I got almost a full bag of trash while at a friends lake.
> ...



=D> =D> =D> 

woody is running away with this one early!


----------



## one100grand (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey Jim, can you move this to Contests/Giveaways?
Thanks!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 1, 2011)

Done!

Love,

Jim's assistant 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 2, 2011)

Looking for a few more photos guys and gals - I know everyone picks up some trash at there fav. lake, pond river or ocean - let us know about it and get some cool prizes


----------



## shadow (Jul 3, 2011)

First one ,there will be more Im sure ,he isnt happy about "lazy people that are dumb" as you can see , we filled up 2 bags this was the first


----------



## lswoody (Jul 3, 2011)

Right after church service let out tonite, I ran to a nearby lake and thought for sure I'd catch some fish but didn't, but I did pick up a good bit of trash. This next pic up, I got this bag of trash while on a camping trip Fri evening/ Sat. This 3rd pic from the bottom is what I picked up on the river bank before we casted off for a 6 hr float/fish trip on the river yesterday.


----------



## one100grand (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought I'd post this to encourage everyone. I took my nephew out on Friday and we didn't catch anything...unfortunately I forgot to bring a bag, but someone thoughtfully left their plastic bag as trash, so I filled it up and we hauled it away. I can definitely tell the difference that I haven't been down there in a while, the trash has piled up like nobody's business.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 27, 2011)

Walked about a mile of my favorite water last night walking the boat up through some widow makers (lots of aluminum on the boulders). Picked up this junk along my path.







I did see a big water heater in a deeper hole but it was too heavy, I think it was full of mud or sand.

Jamie


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 27, 2011)

WTG guys - keep it up!


I think we make a TinBoats Trash Pick up weekend and see who can collect the most 


Extra points for trash picks carried in a boat!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been doing this for a while. Its amazing the piles I pick up. But it's a great feeling leaving an area clean.

Keep it up! 

Or should I say pick it up...


----------



## one100grand (Aug 5, 2011)

Mark said:


> I've been doing this for a while. Its amazing the piles I pick up. But it's a great feeling leaving an area clean.
> 
> Keep it up!
> 
> Or should I say pick it up...




Take some pics Mark, you have a pretty darn good chance to win something!


----------



## freetofish (Aug 5, 2011)

I too have for years carried a trash bag and cleaned up wherever I am fishing... I once got permission from a gentlleman that saw what I was doing to fish his private lake. It was a great spot and I always shared my catch with him...That was many years ago but my point being you never know what good will come of your effort...Our Missouri Clean Stream groups do a great job and any of you from Mo that aren't already hooked up with them should give them some help.
Peace
ron


----------



## one100grand (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a reminder to everyone that this contest is wrapping up pretty soon. Post pics of the trash you're picking up out there!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yesterday's haul from the river bottom, a Sheakespeare 1905 reel and a Rayovac flashlight, both in 4' of water. =D> 






Jamie


----------



## one100grand (Sep 2, 2011)

Did the flashlight work?


----------



## freetofish (Sep 2, 2011)

You can count me in... we will be floating a couple of beautiful Ozark streams and like most of you it discusts me to see trash along side the rivers....Our best trash outing so far was a large black garbage sack full of beer cans, soday bottles, empty worm containers, you know..It always makes a body feel good to clean a place up that is being littered upon.
Good contest. Thanks


----------



## lswoody (Sep 9, 2011)

Who won this one???


----------



## lswoody (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats Fish Devil!!!! =D> =D>


----------



## fish devil (Sep 18, 2011)

:twisted: Thank You!!! My club, as well as other South Jersey clubs, try to do as much as we can to keep our waters and launch site areas CLEAN.


----------



## HOUSE (Sep 18, 2011)

I know the contest is over, but check out what I "cleaned up" last week while fishing!







I called the local police department and escorted some firefighters out to the site by the river to have it removed. I think some kids were sneaking down to the river and huffing the stuff. 

(P.S. ...and I joke here...I noticed some giggly firefighters too, soon after wards.)


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratz FD =D>!!!!!!!!! 100G check your PM's


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Awesome contest! What a great idea
> 
> I will also add 3 bags of JD Bait to this for a '2nd" place (or 2nd picked) person




Who was the 2nd picked person - I need to send them some JD Baits soon


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 2, 2011)

*BUMP*


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 6, 2011)

I owe someone three bags of JD Baits

HELP!
*
1st person who entered this contest and responds to this post gets the three bags of baits*


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 9, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> I owe someone three bags of JD Baits
> 
> HELP!
> *
> 1st person who entered this contest and responds to this post gets the three bags of baits*




BUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMP

Come on - before it gets to cold


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok LAST CHANCE - FREE BAITS

Just ask!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 12, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Ok LAST CHANCE - FREE BAITS
> 
> Just ask!





I am giving this one more day then i will just pick someone - anyone

Sheesh!


----------



## HOUSE (Oct 18, 2011)

Still no replies? hahaha Where is everyone? Can I still jump on this one?

This was the best piece of trash I found all year, sitting right next to a creek by a local high school:


----------



## lswoody (Oct 22, 2011)

Here I am!!!!


----------



## lswoody (Oct 22, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> I owe someone three bags of JD Baits
> 
> HELP!
> *
> 1st person who entered this contest and responds to this post gets the three bags of baits*



It's me!!! It's me!!! It's me!!!!! Hope I'm not to late!!! [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 23, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Still no replies? hahaha Where is everyone? Can I still jump on this one?
> 
> This was the best piece of trash I found all year, sitting right next to a creek by a local high school:




*House - pick out three baits from JD baits and PM me the selections and your address

I will do the rest*


----------

